# Sand Perch good to eat?



## almo100

Anyone ever eat Sand Perch? We catch them all the time and the book says they are good eating but we just throw them back.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Tasty if you don't mind all the cleaning and the few bones that slip by every now and then...


----------



## JD7.62

Throw them back? They are great bait!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Never had one, but they're in the grouper family, I'd bet they aren't bad!


----------



## SoCal619

JD7.62 said:


> Throw them back? They are great bait!


X2!!! Talk about durable baits. One time when we were out someone accidentally switched of the livewell when we made our run to the spot and almost all of our live bait were dead once we got there except for the handful of sand perch that were alive and kickin!


----------



## Kim

Great grouper and snapper baits and good to eat as well.


----------



## Lexcore

So that what those are thank you for posting Now I know and knowing is half the battle. :thumbup::yes::thumbsup:


----------

